# Pacers Edition: Fact or Fiction?



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

This is a little idea i stole from another forum (Dallas). I was going to start something like this similar but off-topic, but then saw this and thought it'd be a great idea. If you ever watched ESPN Sports Center, the first person gives a question, Fact of Fiction, and asks the question. The first person to respond, awsners the question of the poster above, and then asks his own Fact or Fiction question, and whoever wants to awnser first, does, and so on.

So here we go.....


Fact or Fiction, Will Saras be our starting PG by the end of the season?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fiction.

Fact or Fiction, Jonathan Bender will play more than 30 games.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Fiction  

Fact or Fiction, Ron Artest's PPG will be over 22?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Ficton. We have way too many scorers on this club for Artest to average 22pts/game. Our team is very deep, and with Stephan Jackson and Jermaine O'Neal healthy, Artest will be around the 19ppg mark.

Fact of Ficton, Freddie Jones will win the 6th man award?


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

im not sure, i want to say fiction, but I think he could pull it out seeing as there really arent many other bench players I can think of. Maybe he'll battle it out with Bobby simmons
fact or fiction? David Harrison will start at least 20 games


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fact

Fact or Fiction: Saras gets ejected out of 3 or more games.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Fact
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Saras gets ejected out of 3 or more games.


Wow! It might happen but I... OK, I'll say:

Ficton

Fact or Fiction: Ron Artest will play over 70 games.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Wow! It might happen but I... OK, I'll say:
> 
> Ficton
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Ron Artest will play over 70 games.


Fact... Ron is a trooper... playing through injuries and what not... no lengthy suspensions this year... Ron will be well behaved (for Ron anyways) :biggrin: 

Fact or Fiction?
The Pacers will make it to the Finals.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fact...
Our team has too much heart and too much talent to not make it....

Fact or Fiction???????
Carlisle will win Coach of the year...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Fact...
> Our team has too much heart and too much talent to not make it....
> 
> Fact or Fiction???????
> ...


Fact... no way does he get passed by two years in a row... most definately if the Pacers win 60+ games


Fact or Fiction?
Sarunas Jasikevicius will win Rookie of the Year.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fiction...
Although he will be a major contributor to our squad, there are other good rooks this year, and most of them will get alot more playing time than Sar. plus he will not be the #1 option as we have so many stars to choose from....

Fact or Fiction????
J.O. will average a double double....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!! *


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fact.

Fact or Fiction, Foster averages 10+ rebounds per game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fact...
He's ready this is his year 4 sure....


Fact or Fiction???
Tinsley will get invited to the All-Star break....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fiction. I'd like to see it happen, but just can't.

Fact or Fiction, David Harrison moves into the Starting Center role this year?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiction. Harrison is not good enough yet to be a center for a contender. If he does become center, it won't be a good thing, and our chances will have been cut big time because of it.

Fact or Fiction, Austin Croshere will be traded by the trade deadline?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fiction


Fact or Fiction: Tinsley will stay healthy this year.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fiction.

Fact or Fiction, Saras starts more than 10 games this year.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fact


Fact or Fiction, Croshere will be consistant producer this year.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiction. He will be consistant, but consistant at sitting the bench. Way too much talent on this team for Croshere to be solid minutes every night.

Fact of Fiction, Al Harrington will have a higher PPG then Stephan Jackson in 2005/06?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fact...
Only because we don't need S-Jax to score alot, and Harrington will still be counted to put up alot of points....


Fact or Fiction.....
Artest will have a monster game when we go back to the Palace.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fact. Artest will definetly go back, on national tv (i believe tnt) and have a monster game. He is like Reggie, he plays best when everyone doubts him and no other game will 19,000 hate him more then they will that game.

Fact or Fiction, David Harrison will have a better season then Dale Davis?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Fact. Artest will definetly go back, on national tv (i believe tnt) and have a monster game. He is like Reggie, he plays best when everyone doubts him and no other game will 19,000 hate him more then they will that game.
> 
> Fact or Fiction, David Harrison will have a better season then Dale Davis?


Fact... good one...

Fact or Fiction...
The Pacers will sweep at least one playoff round.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fact.

Fact or Fiction, the Pacers will have the best record in the NBA this year.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

fiction, but they'll be damn close
fact or fiction-fred jones will enter the slam dunk competition


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fiction


Fact or Fiction: Sarunas will shoot better than 33% from 3.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Fiction
> 
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Sarunas will shoot better than 33% from 3.


Fact...

Fact or Fiction...
Jermaine will go back to the post more this year... rather than always doing the fadeaway...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fact. JO needs to be up by the boards and use his use, and worry about outside shooting to Saras, Artest and SJax.

Fact or Fiction, Reggie Miller pulls a Jordan and returns to basketball within the next 12 months?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Fiction. At least I hope so and he seems to reasonable for doing something like this. 


Fact or Fiction: Jermaine and Ron will be on All Star game.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Fiction. At least I hope so and he seems to reasonable for doing something like this.
> 
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Jermaine and Ron will be on All Star game.


Fact.
Fact or Fiction? Fred Jones will average over 10 ppg with all of the players back?


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> Fact.
> Fact or Fiction? Fred Jones will average over 10 ppg with all of the players back?


Fiction - too many options even on the bench (I also don't see Jack outscoring Harrington for this reason).


Fact or Fiction? Besides Bender, a Pacer will miss 10+ games due to injury (not coaches decision)?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fact. Tinsley will miss atleast 10 games with an injury.

Fact of Fiction, Isiah Thomas' and Larry Brown's New York Knicks will be a top 4 team in the east?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fiction....
NY is at least 2 years from being decent let alone be a top 4 team......


Fact or Fiction....
J.O. will have the most game winning shots on our team.......










*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Fiction Stephen Jackson will have the most
F/F The pacers and the pistons will get into another fight but not a major one


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Fiction Stephen Jackson will have the most
> F/F The pacers and the pistons will get into another fight but not a major one


Fiction, by the time they play it might not even matter.


F or F - The Pacers will finish 5 wins or more ahead of the Pistons in the regular season.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

fact..as long as they stay healthy and play to their ability

ron artest will win defensive player of the year?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fiction. Stern will find some way to take it away from him.

Fact or Fiction, David Harrison will average over 15 mpg.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiction. With O'Neal back for the whole season, it will mean Harrison doesn't get to play too many games in big time. If O'Neal stays healthy, Harrison won't. 

Fact or Fiction, Harrison will play atleast 5 games for the Tulsa 66ers?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fiction...
I don't think so...

Fact or Fiction...
Indiana will have at least 3 players in the All-Star weekend....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fact: Two in the All-Star game(JO and Ronnie). Two in the rookie-soph challenge(Saras and Granger).


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Fact: Two in the All-Star game(JO and Ronnie). Two in the rookie-soph challenge(Saras and Granger).


You forgot to ask a fact or fiction... I'll pick it up for you... I don't know if this one has been done yet...

Fact or Fiction...
Bender will play at least 40 games this season.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fact. (thanks for picking up my slack haha)

Fact or Fiction: JB will score 30 points in a game this season.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Fact. (thanks for picking up my slack haha)
> 
> Fact or Fiction: JB will score 30 points in a game this season.


Fiction... close call for me though... I think he will come close if he doesn't.

Fact or Fiction...
David Harrison will play in the Rookie/Sophomore game...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fact...
Harrison will not only play in that game, but he will also develop into a decent contributor...



Fact or Fiction....
Indiana will have the most sold out games in the NBA......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Fact...
> Harrison will not only play in that game, but he will also develop into a decent contributor...
> 
> 
> ...


Fiction! cuz Miller is gone now! he used to draw lots of fans and everybody used to love him, even none Pacer fans including me.

Fact or Fiction:
Jermaine Oneal will be named to all nba first team.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Fiction! cuz Miller is gone now! he used to draw lots of fans and everybody used to love him, even none Pacer fans including me.
> 
> Fact or Fiction:
> Jermaine Oneal will be named to all nba first team.


Fiction, hes good, one of best in league, but in shadow of TD.

F/F Foster gets more recognition? (didn't check to see if asked yet)


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fiction- He'll never get recognition, just not that type of player.

Fact or Fiction- Ron Artest has his best year ever behavior wise.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fact..
Believe me Ron Ron has learned his lesson, I seriously doubt that he'll want to risk losing any more playing time...

Fact or Fiction....
At least one of our guys will win some kind of award....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------

